# Hello from GA



## georgiabeekeeper (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome JJT


----------



## collins.bee.feeder (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome JJT, I'm also on the west side of Atlanta. If you have any questions let me know. Glad to have you!

Matt
http://collinsbeefeeder.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## BradW (Mar 15, 2010)

JJT said:


> Another new guy from GA here. Just started a new hive this year and just found this website. I live about 20 miles or so west of Atlanta. I have found alot of useful information here so far and look forward to seeing more.


Welcome aboard, I'm out in Dallas and a first year beekeeper as well. Nice to see someone from my neck of the woods.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Always a pleasure to welcome a newbee! Enjoy the site.


----------



## JJT (Aug 10, 2010)

BradW said:


> Welcome aboard, I'm out in Dallas and a first year beekeeper as well. Nice to see someone from my neck of the woods.


Very interesting...actually I am in Dallas also.


----------

